# what can i use on fading plastic bumper colour



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

I have a T5 transporter and the bumpers have started to fade from a dark grey to a horrible light grey 

I have tried AG bumper cleaner it looked ok for a start but it didn't last anymore that a couple of days.

Anyone any ideas please?


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

C4:thumb:


----------



## manor (Apr 17, 2011)

Use Concept Vista or Ultima Tire & Trim.
You can also use a heatgun, but take it East. There are several video clips on Youtube...


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CQuartz or Gtechniq C4


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

AF Revive.

http://www.autofinesseuk.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=69


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.
Has anyone used Forever black and trim dye kit?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

Heatgun mate. It is permanent, not a faf to apply like some dressings are, and fantastic value for money as you wont need to buy any more. Then apply a dressing of choice afterwards if you fancy it.

check this thread out


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

i would echo the heat gun, then use a dressing with UV protectant regularly.

Matt


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

I have used Forever Black Bumper & Trim Dye and it was excellent!

I used it on the faded black trim parts of our old BMW E30 and then the next day put a very thin coat of linseed oil. It has now been a year and the trim is still as black as the day I put it on.

Here is the numberplate holder, showing before and after I applied the Forever black.
Before: http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/1309/86499475.jpg
After: http://img840.imageshack.us/img840/5436/54909017.jpg

I have never used either C4 or AF Revive, but they are recommended a lot on these forums. But I think Forever Black Dye is a more permanent solution since it physically dyes the plastic black again.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ Nice one, that's what I need on my plastics


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Does what it says on the tin :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=257886


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

yea my dads got a T4 transporter and i tried highstyle on the bumper but it was almost like the plastic just absorbed it and went back to the grey colour again


----------



## skybie (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it has given me a lot to think about and try. The heat gun looks good but just not sure i trust myself with it on my van.
I didn't know there was so many good trim products out there that really do work.
This is such a great forum, thanks DW.


----------

